# La Differencia Cubana La Differencia Cubana Churchill Cigar Review - The Difference



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This difference is the discount price. This is a nice, solid smoke. Not a beautiful or a finely constructed cigar but not bad either. This cigar is...

Read the full review here: La Differencia Cubana La Differencia Cubana Churchill Cigar Review - The Difference


----------

